#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  FIBER FILM Technologies for LPG & kerosene sweetening , is there any help about this

## fadiragb

Please and thanks for all to help me about this subject 


FIBER FILM Technologies for LPG & kerosene sweetening :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: See More: FIBER FILM Technologies for LPG & kerosene sweetening , is there any help about this

----------


## mobek

Fiber Film is a gimmick more than anything...It requires very large equipment size and footprint. UOP technology is far better than this pile of hay-wires stuck in a drum.

----------

